# Bettas???



## Jaminbettaguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking for male and female bettas halfmoon dumbos dragon scale and crowns. Looking for pure breeds.


----------



## Jaminbettaguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone??? Or know where I can find good bettas. I know if island pets.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Aquariums West (pricey but good quality), Fantasy Aquatics, and Aprils.


----------



## Jaminbettaguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Are they all pricey?aqua west is but very nice store. Thanks for info


----------



## PrimeHunt (Oct 1, 2015)

Go to aqua bid if ur looking for quality. Its usually around 15~30$ for a betta then shipping is 60$ + 10$ per bag of fish. Quality of the betta is amazing tho.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

how do you get them shippped here from Aquabid? Normally they show US shipping only??


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

You have to go through Hung Pham who is the Canadian transshipper. He deals with all the paperwork and importation. Honestly after shipping costs and fees you are looking at the same price as buying one locally. However you may not find what you want here when you need it. 

Aquariums West, Island Pets and April's usually has some nice ones. You just have to keep a close watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

This thread was started in 10-11-2014 lol


----------

